# My neighbor's Galapagos Tortoises



## acerbity (Sep 15, 2008)

My neighbor's backyard is crawling with turtles and tortoises, here are his two babies, he's had them over 15 years.












You can see in the above picture that he painted a small "2" on her shell.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2008)

Where did he get them? I would think it may be illegal to keep one. He work for the zoo or something?


----------



## acerbity (Sep 15, 2008)

Rick said:


> Where did he get them? I would think it may be illegal to keep one. He work for the zoo or something?


From what I gather, a long time ago a man brought some back from the islands before there were restrictions put on exportation of anything from the island, and he got a hold of them through this man.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!  They look really big! How big do they grow?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 16, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Wow!  They look really big! How big do they grow?


really large, like walking rocks.

seen some in a zoo.


----------



## Laemia (Mar 4, 2009)

pretty amazing animal to have in your neighbors backyard!


----------



## Griever (Mar 5, 2009)

WoW, heres hoping hes got a breeding pair amirite &gt;__&gt;


----------

